# Gut Gathering 101



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

yarnballer said:


> ever heard of yarn ,beads ,its not the spawn you need its your skills you need to improve..



:lol::lol::lol:

I'm sure yarn and beads would have really tore them up in that stretch of river!

Gimme a break!

Mitch


----------



## Dave Ash (May 3, 2006)

I will take my chances with Artic spinners off the pier


----------



## Spoon3234 (Jun 26, 2002)

If your presentation is perfect... first of all I'd like to fish next to you and observe... second of all you'll always catch more fish with bait than yarn or glue no matter how good your presentation is so i guess if you like "the challenge" then have fun switching up your yarn combo.

And I felt the need to respond to this cuz my buddy really pissed me off giving me a hard time for keeping a female on saturday. For all the purist cnr fanatics, do you hunt with paintball guns? Why put all that stress on fish after fish if you have no desire to ever keep one. Around 2%, depending on the study, of trout released die from being handled, if you're so concerned about them, take up golf or some other challenging outdoor activity so you can be in nature and not affect the animals. They always look down on us for keeping fish, they're stressing fish for fun and nothing more. It's not noble, it's kind of irresponsible. I'd rather people choose for themselves whether to keep fish and not make a big deal out of it but the bait guys who keep fish are always the ones getting bashed so I thought I'd share the other perspective and hopefully give the other bait guys some ammo. Sorry for the rant!


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

Spoon3234 said:


> If your presentation is perfect... first of all I'd like to fish next to you and observe... second of all you'll always catch more fish with bait than yarn or glue no matter how good your presentation is so i guess if you like "the challenge" then have fun switching up your yarn combo.
> 
> And I felt the need to respond to this cuz my buddy really pissed me off giving me a hard time for keeping a female on saturday. For all the purist cnr fanatics, do you hunt with paintball guns? Why put all that stress on fish after fish if you have no desire to ever keep one. Around 2%, depending on the study, of trout released die from being handled, if you're so concerned about them, take up golf or some other challenging outdoor activity so you can be in nature and not affect the animals. They always look down on us for keeping fish, they're stressing fish for fun and nothing more. It's not noble, it's kind of irresponsible. I'd rather people choose for themselves whether to keep fish and not make a big deal out of it but the bait guys who keep fish are always the ones getting bashed so I thought I'd share the other perspective and hopefully give the other bait guys some ammo. Sorry for the rant!


Well said !!!!! Thanks, cant we all get along:lol::lol::lol::lol:.....


----------



## axisgear (Jan 24, 2007)

Dave Ash said:


> I will take my chances with Artic spinners off the pier


If that's what's catching them on Saturday,then I guess I'll be throwing 2/3 oz Cleos on Monday. Or wobblers,or Crocs,Or..........You understand....!:lol:

Whatever catches the fish..........


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Yeah I usually do my gut gathering on the PM


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Oldgrandman said:


> They got filets and bait. While I am pretty sure EVERYBODY'S skills could improve, I think they're going in the right direction!


Excellent thread. I, myself, leave MUCH room for improvement, as my skills are merely scraping the bottom of the barrel.
Yo, yarnballer, I got yer lunch right here.......


----------



## yarnballer (Nov 5, 2007)

thousandcasts said:


> Have you seen the price of gas lately? And yeah my skills suck--I'm lazy enough to not have a problem with that. I'm quite content to dumb luck my way into two or three steelhead a year and call it good.


by no means am i knocking on your skills I'm just saying if the fish is gonna bite spawn its gonna bite just about anything that looks like it, its just the matter in detecting the bite before the fish realizes its been fooled and yeah i fish spawn now and then when the conditions really call for it but i've never had to take more than one salmon to fish all season (fall-summer) and then I normally have some left .........far be it from me to say that your not entitled to take the fish you catch but this goes out to all regardless of what your entitled to ,PLEASE be respectful of our resources dont string up every hen ya get dont string up every male ya get ....every fish released has 100% better chance of survival than a fish on a stringer 
And yeah im a fly tosser a pinner and a spinner man and the ethics i was taught and brought up by may not be the same as the majority of the public. Even though I believe you should take only what ya need not what you desire, I have no problem with people keeping a few if their intentions are for food not bait.


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

yarnballer said:


> by no means am i knocking on your skills I'm just saying if the fish is gonna bite spawn its gonna bite just about anything that looks like it, its just the matter in detecting the bite before the fish realizes its been fooled


Yeah, next time I am still-fishing floating spawn bags on the lower part of a large river, I will make sure I tie some yarn and beads to see how well that works 



yarnballer said:


> far be it from me to say that your not entitled to take the fish you catch but this goes out to all regardless of what your entitled to ,PLEASE be respectful of our resources dont string up every hen ya get dont string up every male ya get ....every fish released has 100% better chance of survival than a fish on a stringer
> And yeah im a fly tosser a pinner and a spinner man and the ethics i was taught and brought up by may not be the same as the majority of the public. Even though I believe you should take only what ya need not what you desire, I have no problem with people keeping a few if their intentions are for food not bait.


Both Thousandcasts and I are fish killing machines, stringing up limit after limit, day after day, except we release all the males. If we only had more skills we could catch even more fish:evil: The guy that dies with the most eggs in his freezer wins:yikes:


----------



## yarnballer (Nov 5, 2007)

Flyfisher said:


> Yeah, next time I am still-fishing floating spawn bags on the lower part of a large river, I will make sure I tie some yarn and beads to see how well that works
> 
> 
> Both Thousandcasts and I are fish killing machines, stringing up limit after limit, day after day, except we release all the males. If we only had more skills we could catch even more fish:evil: The guy that dies with the most eggs in his freezer wins:yikes:


 If i played the game by your rules there wouldn't be any room left in the deep freeze to store the fish.............but thanks for the reply it really helped to show how self centered and ethically deficient the angling public has become


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

yarnballer said:


> but thanks for the reply it really helped to show how self centered and ethically deficient the angling public has become


Thanks for showing how some people just can't take a joke:lol: I can honestly say that I have killed less than 1.00% of the steelhead I have caught in the past 10 years.

Glad to see you have all the skills, because its apparent that none of the long-time members of this site have any. We are happy that you joined so please share some more wisdom of your great success. I am really intesterested in the yarn/bead technique as I am sure its killer on the Rogue when the steelhead move up into the shallows to spawn...err feed. 

Or perhaps you can just let us know what name you used to go by on this forum before you opened a new account?


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

Flyfisher said:


> Both Thousandcasts and I are fish killing machines, stringing up limit after limit, day after day, except we release all the males. QUOTE]
> 
> Now wait just a minute here, are you saying that TC has caught a limit of steelhead?? was this in one week or two??? Last I knew his personal best was 3 in eight days...and I think one of those was givin to him..


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

mechanical head said:


> Now wait just a minute here, are you saying that TC has caught a limit of steelhead?? was this in one week or two??? Last I knew his personal best was 3 in eight days...and I think one of those was givin to him..


How right you are, I am unable to specify how long it may take to acquire the limit, but I will clarify that it the "possession limit" and not the "daily limit". 

I am waiting for some tips from Yarnballer on how to improve my skills so that I amy "limit out" on a daily basis.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Flyfisher said:


> Or perhaps you can just let us know what name you used to go by on this forum before you opened a new account?


Fiber optic? Trout angler86? 
An apparent troller nevertheless....


----------



## yarnballer (Nov 5, 2007)

Flyfisher said:


> Thanks for showing how some people just can't take a joke:lol: I can honestly say that I have killed less than 1.00% of the steelhead I have caught in the past 10 years.
> 
> Glad to see you have all the skills, because its apparent that none of the long-time members of this site have any. We are happy that you joined so please share some more wisdom of your great success. I am really intesterested in the yarn/bead technique as I am sure its killer on the Rogue when the steelhead move up into the shallows to spawn...err feed.
> 
> Or perhaps you can just let us know what name you used to go by on this forum before you opened a new account?


glad to hear ya let fish go and have a sense of humor...as for the gravel comment HA HA. I can honestly say i havent fished it many many years ...whats the point? I have no reason to rake fish...and no! Just joined never had an account here before! Why do I remind you of somebody?


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

If you think that an egg fly will trigger as many bites as spawn, you are vastly mistaken!

I hate to repeat this story for the 100th time, but here it goes:

I have a friend that many would consider one of the top fly fishing guides in the state, nationally known, has been published etc...you get the point. Anyway, fishing was slow on his home river one December but the bait guys were still getting into the fish. Anyway, he calls me to come down and fish with me throwing spawn. At the launch he pulls out his 6wt and rigs it. I inquired what the heck he was doing! He replied that he would fish it until I started to spank him. Wellllll, that took all of about 20 minutes and roughly 6 fish before he packed it up, picked up a spinning rod and asked how to rig it:lol: 

Many people on this site started out fly fishing and many, including myself, back in the day looked down on spawn fishing just like yourself because that is what the majority of fly fishing mentors in the state taught us. Johnson's, Blackwood, Schmidt, etc... Mantra's of "you can catch just as many on flies", "bait fisherman litter", "bait fisherman kill too many fish" etc... were thrown about regularly. Quite a few of us learned over the years that is truely not the case. IMO, many people actually fly fish because it is an easy out for why they don't catch many fish, while there are also those who could really put it to the fish with spawn if they wanted to but choose to fly fish and catch less because it is what they enjoy. If you prefer fly fishing, then great, but to post silly comments such as you can catch as many on flies as you can on spawn, or that if they would hit an egg they will hit a yarm fly, is just rediculous along with your thoughts on killing fish.

In a typical year, many on this site put literally hundreds in the boat or bank with little if any going to the freezer. Far fewer fish deaths than are caused by a fish flopping around a drift boat for 3 minutes before getting wrestled into submission and held up for a glory shot for another 3 minutes before hitting the water where all of a sudden they are they finally get treated with some respect as they are gingerly revived only to die in the next day from the abuse they took in order to get the money shot


----------



## Fish Magnet (Apr 15, 2007)

Oldgrandman said:


> *FLYFISHER*
> An apparent troller nevertheless....



Thanks to the facial pictures on the website, I met Rick (FLYFISHER) on the Rogue over 15 years ago.... even then, I was not impressed with his egotistical type sarcastic gestures. With a simple search, it is apparent with some of the comments he makes towards other members on this site, I can already tell he has not changed much. On top of it, he used to criticize me for using bait & harvesting a fish here or there back then..... (Just like everyone else, that is why I buy a fishing license.) Anyways, with the added posting points internet celebrity status, I guess some should except a little criticism once in a while from others. 

Now as far as calling someone a troller, not really sure what you mean?? Trolling the lakes or rivers, or comments out of context made by other members of this site?  Others have the right to be the judge in this case. :lol:

Just like *many* of the other threads started by the "elite group" , I'm sure this thread will not last long before it is locked out. Not all of you, but only a handful of the Michigan Sportsman "self appointed elite group", will end up calling it out in the end that this type of thread is all for good fun? I don't quite understand what some of you call good fun, but some of these threads seem to be intended towards some form of argument. It seems that some of you should expect some form of criticism or opinion from other members on this site, with reports like these. This is what makes interaction sites so fun, right?

With as many threads that are talked about using bait, I think we all get the point that spawn fishing (Mainly in rivers/streams when migratory fish are present), is a far superior method used to taking fish.....Maybe it would be best if the mods used all the superior knowledge of the veteran posting point members, to make a sticky at the top of each river page on how to cure & harvest spawn for the use of bait. I dunno......

It appears the migratory fish movements are winding down.. I'm just curious as to what you guys will dream up next?


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

> Thanks to the facial pictures on the website, I met Rick (FLYFISHER) on the Rogue over 15 years ago.... even then, I was not impressed with his egotistical type sarcastic gestures.


That was good for a chuckle.

I think I met him too, at an outing on the St. Joe for Steelhead or maybe we were fishing the big lake. I don't remember for sure but I think he was drunk, but had some really good smoked Salmon...........or maybe I was drunk, but I think he had good smoked Salmon.

Good smoked Salmon could make him "Elite".


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

yarnballer said:


> by And yeah im a fly tosser a pinner and a spinner man and the ethics i was taught and brought up by may not be the same as the majority of the public. Even though I believe you should take only what ya need not what you desire, I have no problem with people keeping a few if their intentions are for food not bait.


No one really cares what you believe! What people&#8217;s intentions are is not your business or concern even if the fishermen keep their limit every day and bury the fish in their gardens.

Your inference that if people don&#8217;t do things the way you think they should that is &#8220;disrespectful of our resources&#8221; is just arrogant. I don&#8217;t know if you know this or not, but we have professionals make the decisions about limits, methods and seasons. They are responsible for protecting our resources, not you. If you don&#8217;t like the rules, perhaps you should take you case to them and spare us the lecture.

Like TSS I used to have a friend who loved catching winter steelhead and was a die hard fly fisherman. It took several years, but finally one day he said; &#8220;I&#8217;m tired of freezing my ass off watching you catch fish. Do you have any extra spawn bags?&#8221; He is still a ardent fly fisherman, but when winter comes, he is fishing spawn.

I understand fly fishing, because it is my favorite way to catch fish. Most often I am faced with the question; &#8220;Is it more important to catch a fish on a fly than to catch a fish?&#8221; I usually opt to catch fish since that is my primary reason to go fishing. Something about that tug on the other end of my line.

If you choose a method like the one you mentioned that will yield fewer bites that is your choice. In light of that, I find it amusing that you then infer if we were as skillful as yourself we could go beyond bait, you need to warp something tightly around you head before it explodes.

Save your moral condemnation for the poacher and law breakers as by definition they are unethical.

Fish Magnet,

Your right, we do get these threads from time to time but they serve a good purpose. A new person joins the site and in his first few posts he is standing on a pedestal preaching his philosophy to us as if he is omnipotent and more insightful than the rest of us. I think it is important for him to know he is at the wrong web-site for this kind of trash talk.

Thousandcast started this tongue in cheek thread for laughs probably and hoping that some purist would take the bait. Well it was funny and it also worked. Seeing Flyfisher was one of the participants in the thread, he also used sarcasm to make a valid point. I don&#8217;t always agree with these two bozo&#8217;s, but in this case they were righteous and your criticism should have been pointed at the new guy as he was the member out of line.


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

Fish Magnet said:


> Thanks to the facial pictures on the website, I met Rick (FLYFISHER) on the Rogue over 15 years ago


I moved to MI in 1997, or 10 years ago.:evil: Maybe if you post a picture I can see if we actually did meet? Much easier to hide behind the keyboard, I suppose? 

But, as I readily admitted earlier in the thread, I did once carry a mis-guided and self-righteous philosophy towards bait and killing fish. So if we actually did meet in the past 10 years, I have changed my mind about things since then, and don't feel the need to force my philosophies on others. 

Its too bad that you feel some "ill will" to a group of guys (the so-called "Elite") on this page that know each other, occasionally fish together, or share reports. Personally, I have met some really nice people through this forum.

I find it interesting that in reading the history of your postings the majority of them have ended up closed. Visit here for the controversy or for fishing discussions?


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

2PawsRiver said:


> I think I met him too, at an outing on the St. Joe for Steelhead. I don't remember for sure but I think he was drunk, but had some really good smoked Salmon...........or maybe I was drunk, but I think he had good smoked Salmon.


I think we both had a beer or two that morning And yes, time to smoke some more salmon


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Well I had a week off to fish, and just returned yesterday; and the only thing I can think of to add to this thread is that I know exactly what to do with those filets, and also with that skein spawn. Fished a couple northern tribs of lakes Huron and Michigan last week. Very slow fishing on the lake Huron trib, and somewhat slow on the lake Michigan trib I fished. Still caught some fish, but the fisheries are changing. 

TC: You just have to give that sleeping dog a kick now and then, don't you? :lol:


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

Fishndude said:


> TC: You just have to give that sleeping dog a kick now and then, don't you? :lol:




Splitshot, I always enjoy reading your fishing reports, they are informative, well written and just simply a very good reading. After reading this post of yours I found out that even a response to a stupid post is well worded, nicely put, right on and fun to read. Keep posting man.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Fishndude said:


> TC: You just have to give that sleeping dog a kick now and then, don't you? :lol:


Yep. How else can I get called unethical and basically be told that my skills suck? :evil:

Here's the scoop for any new members here that might think I'm just a fish killing hack. I do know how to fish--which in the grand scheme of life doesn't mean squat. I have good days and bad days out there just like everyone else. If guys find that flyfishing is their thing, more power to them. I used to fish flies, yarn, wobble glows, etc far more than I ever did spawn. Guess what? I found out I like fishing spawn more than those other methods, so that's what I choose to do. I might only kill about 10% of the steelhead I catch and they're all hens--deal with it. :cheeky-sm Apparently some guys get the joke of this thread and others don't. Here's a tip, when guys start talking about how steelhead are this precious fish that should be cuddled and hugged and always released because they're not a fish but a religious diety, then pretty soon 'Ol Hutch is gonna be posting a nice blood pic to keep things in check. :mischeif: I love steelhead fishing and I do adore the fish themselves, but I also know the value of fresh skein and I will kill a few to keep my gut supply up. Same thing if they're spitting loose eggs. The rest go back in the water...and far more end up back in the river than on my stringer. :idea:


----------



## 1cast (May 12, 2006)

Ranger Ray said:


> The only skills that I could see needing work, possibly how to cook the tasty fillet. What no pictures of grilled steelhead? The horror! The
> horror! :lol:


How about smoked steelhead hot off the smoker?


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

1cast said:


> How about smoked steelhead hot off the smoker?


I'm not much of a fish eater, but that looks damn tasty.


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

thousandcasts said:


> Yep. How else can I get called unethical and basically be told that my skills suck? :evil:
> 
> Here's the scoop for any new members here that might think I'm just a fish killing hack. I do know how to fish--which in the grand scheme of life doesn't mean squat. I have good days and bad days out there just like everyone else. If guys find that flyfishing is their thing, more power to them. I used to fish flies, yarn, wobble glows, etc far more than I ever did spawn. Guess what? I found out I like fishing spawn more than those other methods, so that's what I choose to do. I might only kill about 10% of the steelhead I catch and they're all hens--deal with it. :cheeky-sm Apparently some guys get the joke of this thread and others don't. Here's a tip, when guys start talking about how steelhead are this precious fish that should be cuddled and hugged and always released because they're not a fish but a religious diety, then pretty soon 'Ol Hutch is gonna be posting a nice blood pic to keep things in check. :mischeif: I love steelhead fishing and I do adore the fish themselves, but I also know the value of fresh skein and I will kill a few to keep my gut supply up. Same thing if they're spitting loose eggs. The rest go back in the water...and far more end up back in the river than on my stringer. :idea:


Bottomline...I had a great time, Steve..and isn't that all what its about? I'll leave my flyrods at home for another trip in the SS whatever. Unless, of course, we are fishing out of the SS Blue Dinghy, which needs a nice coating of skein juice, as it only has king, walleye, and pike slime at this point Any plans for Saturday you troublemaker?:lol:


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Yum....Smoked steelies, nothing beats that!


----------



## msunolimit (Aug 20, 2006)

thousandcasts said:


> Yep. How else can I get called unethical and basically be told that my skills suck? :evil:
> 
> Here's the scoop for any new members here that might think I'm just a fish killing hack. I do know how to fish--which in the grand scheme of life doesn't mean squat. I have good days and bad days out there just like everyone else. If guys find that flyfishing is their thing, more power to them. I used to fish flies, yarn, wobble glows, etc far more than I ever did spawn. Guess what? I found out I like fishing spawn more than those other methods, so that's what I choose to do. I might only kill about 10% of the steelhead I catch and they're all hens--deal with it. :cheeky-sm Apparently some guys get the joke of this thread and others don't. Here's a tip, when guys start talking about how steelhead are this precious fish that should be cuddled and hugged and always released because they're not a fish but a religious diety, then pretty soon 'Ol Hutch is gonna be posting a nice blood pic to keep things in check. :mischeif: I love steelhead fishing and I do adore the fish themselves, but I also know the value of fresh skein and I will kill a few to keep my gut supply up. Same thing if they're spitting loose eggs. The rest go back in the water...and far more end up back in the river than on my stringer. :idea:




There's a reason about 3 posts in I made the post I did...4 pages later, and it's gotten to this mess? Glad you're still able to keep thing in perspective (and realistic) hutch...and flyfisher you too. 

Unfortunately, I've only gotten out about 2 or 3 times this season (for Salmon AND Steelhead) and haven't had much luck...I enjoy coming on here for the both serious AND humorous posts, to fill the void the lack of fish has left...To those who don't see the humor in the original post, c'mon...Lighten up a bit. I mean this post, like I said before, is absolutely hilarious...

And I think that the thread has taken an even more interesting turn (albeit not surprising)... Keep up the good work guys :lol:.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

1cast said:


> How about smoked steelhead hot off the smoker?


That, that brought tears to my eyes. Its a beautiful thing.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Flyfisher said:


> But, as I readily admitted earlier in the thread, I did once carry a mis-guided and self-righteous philosophy towards bait and killing fish. So if we actually did meet in the past 10 years, I have changed my mind about things since then, and don't feel the need to force my philosophies on others.


 
So we can really be friends now?:lol:

I met Rick on the Rogue sometime when I was in college, my guess is around 1998 during a great winter run. At a time when I was one of a small handful of guys learning the PIN in the whole state. At the time he had a mini spey or a long single hand rod and was fishing indicators. We had a great chat, even then at the peak of his "glo-bug, hex fly" days, he was interested in the method I was fishing. WE gave each other some tounge and cheek BS for a long time on line, and on the water, but he never came across as looking down at what I was doing....Rick is a good guy, and a good fisherman, and if you get past his ego or mine, we will both be willing to teach those who want to learn.

As far as yarn, there are times when it will catch as many fish as spawn, but the conditions need to be right...

I still think spawn and plug fisherman are the most ethical anglers in our state, hell at least the fish are eating the offering, which says a lot more then 80% of the steelhead caught on fly's.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Steelheadfred said:


> WE gave eat other some tongue...


What the ...:lol:


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

TSS Caddis said:


> What the ...:lol:


fixed for you Mr. Red Avalanche with a vanity plate


----------



## Fish Magnet (Apr 15, 2007)

Splitshot said:


> Fish Magnet,
> 
> Your right, we do get these threads from time to time but they serve a good purpose. A new person joins the site and in his first few posts he is standing on a pedestal preaching his philosophy to us as if he is omnipotent and more insightful than the rest of us. I think it is important for him to know he is at the wrong web-site for this kind of trash talk.
> 
> * Thousandcast started this tongue in cheek thread for laughs probably and hoping that some purist would take the bait. Well it was funny and it also worked.* Seeing Flyfisher was one of the participants in the thread, he also used sarcasm to make a valid point. I don&#8217;t always agree with these two bozo&#8217;s, but in this case they were righteous and your criticism should have been pointed at the new guy as he was the member out of line.


Splitshot,

With all due respect, I do not understand why these types of threads serve good purpose. With the way it was presented, it even gives me the impression (And possibly quite a few others) the only purpose for taking this fish, was the sole purpose of removing the eggs for bait. Obviously it lit the candle with a few members who affiliate with this website. As you stated yourself, it seemed to be the intention to cause conflict or set a bait pile so to speak towards some fishing purist. You guys can come on here & blame the new guy all you want, but the blame should be put on the original poster for basically posting this nonsense to begin with. It all honesty, this thread really serves no purpose as to only cause argument.... Again, I'm still trying to understand some of this "humor / fun" that some of you speak of.

By no means am I any kind of fishing purist. Honestly, I could care less how many fish are "gutted" for the use of bait. I look at steelhead as a trash & throw away fish. They serve no purpose except for the use of bait, based upon the article I just read. From a novice angler's perspective looking for 'good advice' on steelhead fishing that happens to stumble across this thread, you can see where I am coming from....

Since the "BOZO's" as you call them, they seem to only have one skill left to develop, & it is not on a fishing scale. If all possible, maybe they can learn some social skills from you on how to write more appropriate self righteous articles, that are actually worth reading without trying to cause some kind of conflict. Reading some of your past articles (In which I have a lot of respect for), I am highly surprised that you sometimes play a defense attorney for these "BOZO's".


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

I had a street vendor do a painting of me. It shouldn't be too hard to recognize me out on the water:


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

I never post in this section and really have no part in this at all but....this yarnballer guy is a real TOOL! He's got 5 posts and he is causing this much of a stink already? Get rid of him before he just becomes a permanent pain in the *****


----------



## Fish Magnet (Apr 15, 2007)

With them type of typical responses from you TC, the statement I provided above your response, proves my whole point. I hope the mods really take this into consideration as to why they are losing member base on this site.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Fish Magnet,

In this case, Bozos was meant in an endearing way not as a slam. Last week there was a post by some guy who explained how important it was to use a rubber net and how fragile our steelhead are and chided fishermen who didnt follow his guidelines. He was wrong of course and I think TC was saying that in the best way he knows how to communicate through sarcasim.

While it is true a person can over stress any fish, they are a lot tougher than most people think. Catch them in warm water and fight them with light line like some people do with summer runs and most will expire. Fight one with 6 or 8lb line in cold water beach it, take some pictures and kick it back into the water and most likely it will survive.

How do I know this. I have landed thousands of steelhead and I can only remember a couple that I released that didnt make it. I have even had a few on a rope for hours and decided to release them later only to hook and land them the next day full of fire.

I dont base all my information on just my 50 years of catching steelhead but from many other skilled fisherman and professionals I know. The experts tell me that only 10 to 40% of the steelhead that are released make it back to spawn again. That says to me that it might make more sense to keep some of the fish you catch for food and of course the eggs are an added benefit. Nothing wrong with taking the eggs and giving the fish away either..

They are a renewable resource and based on the current limits sport fishing has very little impact except in some peoples minds. One exception is winter steelhead. For whatever reason some steelhead move into the rivers in fall and stay through out the winter. Few fish will move in during the winter unless there is a big thaw or unusual rain. That means that if you take fish in the winter those fish will probably not be replaced until spring which is why I release most of my winter fish.

While Im at it, steelhead are much easier to catch than stream trout over 15. Once you figure them out, it isnt that difficult. With the help of the Internet and sites like this, a rookie can get on to them pretty quick, especially if he makes it to an outing to get practical experience.

TCs thread was really saying it is okay to keep fish even if you only want the eggs, steelhead are not deities and do not deserve Devine adoration, they are just fish. TC was also advising people that the best way to catch steelhead is to use fresh steelhead eggs and if people entering the sport are lucky enough to catch a fresh hen they should feel no guilt by keeping her for her eggs.

I have fished with TC several times and I consider him and outstanding fisherman and sportsman. I only met Rick once on the Rouge, as he came upstream with Quest. He made several casts into a hole I beat to death and quickly hooked and landed 2 steelhead. In the next half hour he hooked a couple more. I was very thankful that I hooked one during the clinic.

There are many people on this site and many of them have personalities that clash with mine and even if I dont like their personalities, most often I can respect them. We are never going to all get along or are we going to agree on everything especially when it comes to something that is so emotional as trout but we should try.

And contrary to what you think, TC is just the kind of member this site needs. Lighten up!


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

This is one ENTERTAINING thread. I think Hutch got the results he was planning on! I'm almost sorry I haven't hit the river yet this year so I can post a ton of pics and add to the mayhem (remember last year???). Soon though... soon!


----------



## TheSteelheadBum (Feb 7, 2006)

Flyfisher said:


> Yeah, next time I am still-fishing floating spawn bags on the lower part of a large river, I will make sure I tie some yarn and beads to see how well that works
> 
> 
> Both Thousandcasts and I are fish killing machines, stringing up limit after limit, day after day, except we release all the males. If we only had more skills we could catch even more fish:evil: The guy that dies with the most eggs in his freezer wins:yikes:


Forget bouncing those bags, Use the rod in your avatar...


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Steelheadfred said:


> fixed for you Mr. Red Avalanche with a vanity plate


WOW, I'm flattered that you have taken the time to research what I drive


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I thought this post was funny, and not a big deal. Keeping steelhead isn't a crime, and as a fellow spawn fisherman, fresh bags are the best all-around steelhead bait by far. I'm kinda getting into flyfishing for steelhead somewhat, but I haven't tried yet this fall because the guys I mainly fish with are all spawn guys, and I think it'd be hard to fish a hole with them with a fly while they're running fresh bags. I mean, do you really think a fly would out-fish day old spawn?:


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

Splitshot said:


> I only met Rick once on the Rouge, as he came upstream with Quest. He made several casts into a hole I beat to death and quickly hooked and landed 2 steelhead. In the next half hour he hooked a couple more. I was very thankful that I hooked one during the clinic.


Ray, it was because I was using 6 month old salmon spawn in April and not that fresh steelhead stuff you offered me:lol: 

I find it difficult to believe that people can't find the humor in Steve's initial post. I think that the majority of us regulars here respect the resource and cull fish accordingly. The only fish killing that bothers me anymore is when you get a group of 3 guys killing 9 fish out of a smaller river, and then coming back later in the afternoon for round 2. I always ask myself...what does one do with all that fish?


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

TSS Caddis said:


> WOW, I'm flattered that you have taken the time to research what I drive


 
Sounds like a stalker. Watch out... you'll probably soon see pictures of yourself on this site fishing a nice stretch of water with a good friend. :lol: Could it be Silversides has resurfaced???


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

TheSteelheadBum said:


> Forget bouncing those bags, Use the rod in your avatar...


Well, I used the reel, but the fish were lazy and wanted something sitting just off the bottom. The rod was built specifically for saltwater species like the striper in the avatar and is not much fun for chrome. Tell Jay A. that Rick says "hi".


----------



## TheSteelheadBum (Feb 7, 2006)

Flyfisher said:


> Well, I used the reel, but the fish were lazy and wanted something sitting just off the bottom. The rod was built specifically for saltwater species like the striper in the avatar and is not much fun for chrome. Tell Jay A. that Rick says "hi".


Will do. Should be talking to him sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> What the ...:lol:


Hey, its bad enough your buddy TC invites me fishing near a town with a reputation for that type of activity but to bring it up for no reason...what exactly happens when you and Steve spend long weekends at Instalaunch?:yikes:


----------



## Fish Magnet (Apr 15, 2007)

Splitshot said:


> Fish Magnet,
> 
> In this case, Bozo&#8217;s was meant in an endearing way not as a slam. Last week there was a post by some guy who explained how important it was to use a rubber net and how fragile our steelhead are and chided fishermen who didn&#8217;t follow his guidelines. He was wrong of course and I think TC was saying that in the best way he knows how to communicate through sarcasim.


Splitshot,

I am damn near a 100% bait fisherman myself, but threads like these give bait fisherman a bad reputation. I'm sure TC's team of mascots is not the only set of eyes staring at this thread. (Over 2,000 views in approx. 4 days. Impressive, indeed.) Regardless of who is right or wrong, this thread appears to be the intention to retaliate against another member(s) on this site, who's views might be slightly different. 

If these guys are expert fisherman as some claim to be, really good fisherman do not exploit themselves this way. It seems they would share their 'expert advice' in a more appropriate matter. It also appears this sarcastic type humor does not appeal to everyone, otherwise would you not get these types of responses. In all due respect Ray, the 'sugarcoating' does not cut it, as there should be no need to explain after the fact on how they operate. An easier way would be to simply not post threads like this at all.

It's great these guys grew out of the adolescent stages of fly fishing for migratory fish, as they learned over time the fish have other instincts of socially accepting 'other offerings'. The ignorance displayed in association with the use of spawn harvesting exploited in this thread, just astounds me. It could have been presented in a more appropriate matter. Again, it is only obvious that threads like these are in means of drawing attention to one's self. Maybe it is for the thrill, I dunno......


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Flyfisher said:


> Hey, its bad enough your buddy TC invites me fishing near a town with a reputation for that type of activity but to bring it up for no reason...what exactly happens when you and Steve spend long weekends at Instalaunch?:yikes:


Why do you think I drive home 2 hours each way every day:lol:


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Fish Magnet said:


> Splitshot In all due respect Ray, the 'sugarcoating' does not cut it, as there should be no need to explain after the fact on how they operate.


Part of the problem with New Age sportsmen, is we are not suppose to talk about what really happens when we kill a deer, pheasant, rabbit or fish because we might be viewed as insensitive and a liability to all civilized sportsmen.

Sorry man but you are way off base. It is clear that this is a personal thing and much more harmful than showing someone gilling a fish. Im sure the reason you have no pictures in your gallery is because you dont want people to think you are exploiting yourself.

Having said that, I must be justifying myself as well, as I probably post more pictures on this site than anyone. I do it because I like to share my outdoor experiences with other sportsmen and women but your not the first person to imply that I am just a shameful braggart.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Of course it's personal, but trust me Ray--I'm not gonna lose ounce of sleep over anything some Fish Magnet says about me. It does show ones level of class however, when he refers to a person's friends as a "team of mascots." That in itself lets you know what kind of bitter soul we're dealing with here. It might make sense if I actually knew who he was, but such is life. There's a heckler in every crowd. 

Caddis--I bought a big camper, sure you don't wanna stay up there at salmon camp next year? :lol:


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

thousandcasts said:


> Caddis--I bought a big camper, sure you don't wanna stay up there at salmon camp next year? :lol:


Well, I heard you one hand short right now, so it may be safe

Hope your hand thing works out alright and I'll probably call in a couple days to check on you.

You going to have them fashion the cast so you can still hold a rod


----------



## Fish Magnet (Apr 15, 2007)

Ray,

My responses to these types of threads are a perfect example as to probably why many members in the river forums do not have the desire to post reports along with pictures. I apologize for being 'off base' as I simply pointed out certain statements given by yourself, (And you know, and I know) this thread was basically designed to capture the eye of some fishing purist & cause yet another needless debate, not relevant to fishing. Correct me if I am not mistaken, but that was the whole point of this thread right? Really, this is a interesting way on how to teach the online fishing community.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Theres members who don't want to post pictures with their reports, because of TC or Flyfisher, I don't think so............have you met them? Neither is very mean or very big, and it's just the internet. I don't think they actually scare anybody.

I get a kick out of them, but then again I have a bit of a warped sense of humor. Actually the ones I found the most irritating weere the purists, but then again I found most of them are all blow and no go when it comes to actually doing something for the resourse they so cherish.:rolleyes


----------



## Tooters (Jul 7, 2007)

you guys are awesome. this is the best read I've had all week. My buddy Johnny is a flosser with spawn on a flyrod. Its amazing watching him time a drift and nail em right in the kisser every time.


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

Fish Magnet said:


> this thread was basically designed to capture the eye of some fishing purist & cause yet another needless debate, not relevant to fishing. Correct me if I am not mistaken, but that was the whole point of this thread right? Really, this is a interesting way on how to teach the online fishing community.


Whatever your real name is,
I believe the relevance is that some of us take this fishing thing a bit too seriously sometimes...something that I am guilty of as well. This debate started as 2 out of 2000+ viewers that took some offense to this thread. You, my friend, have made it personal in that you feel that you are not part of what you perceive as an elite group of members. Well, I have had it out in the past with Ray, Caddis, TC, and numbers of other members but because we have taken the time to get to know each other, we can respectfully agree to disagree. Your argument hasn't gotten tired as it appears this is really a personal attack on a few members trying to lighten up the mood.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

See ya all in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Fish Magnet (Apr 15, 2007)

Flyfisher said:


> Whatever your real name is,
> I believe the relevance is that some of us take this fishing thing a bit too seriously sometimes...something that I am guilty of as well. This debate started as 2 out of 2000+ viewers that took some offense to this thread. You, my friend, have made it personal in that you feel that you are not part of what you perceive as an elite group of members. Well, I have had it out in the past with Ray, Caddis, TC, and numbers of other members but because we have taken the time to get to know each other, we can respectfully agree to disagree. Your argument hasn't gotten tired as it appears this is really a personal attack on a few members trying to lighten up the mood.


You can call my argument a personal attack all you want. Now you know what it feels like when you present your sarcastic remarks towards other members of this site.  I know two wrongs don't make a right, but I think you might get the point now.


----------



## float n steel (Dec 14, 2005)

....lol.... its like being in school again


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

Fish Magnet said:


> It also appears this sarcastic type humor does not appeal to everyone, otherwise would you not get these types of responses.


There is an OFF button on every computer you know, also that little cross "thing" in the upper right corner will get anyone who doesn't find some threads worth reading out of that page . 

Sorry, I just had to, this arguing over things can easily be solved by using one of the two simple above mentioned means. 
I don't even open some threads just based on their "title".


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

Does your thermometer show 60 degrees or more????

I am a fair weather fisherman as you know and a fire won't cut it. :lol::lol::lol:

(for those who feel the need to tell me what I am missing when the weather turns nasty, I KNOW, so save it)


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

I did a bit gut gathering myself over the weekend landing a 11.5 king full of ripe eggs which in turn was used to catch 4 stelies.The meat on the salmon was useless.


----------

